# Inositol Sexual Difficulties



## Broshious (Dec 23, 2006)

This is somewhat awkward to ask, but has anyone else taking high dose(5g+) inositol noticed any changes during ejaculation? It has become rather unpleasant for me since I started taking inositol. I understand that inositol is a component of semen so that may be a factor. Any information, or corroboration would be highly appreciated.


----------



## Soul666 (Oct 29, 2006)

I have a tub of inositol, I'll take a few grams...

I'll get back to you later, when I get bored...


----------



## Broshious (Dec 23, 2006)

Soul666 said:


> I have a tub of inositol, I'll take a few grams...
> 
> I'll get back to you later, when I get bored...


Okey, thanks for looking into this for me. Just for clarification I was taking it for several days without having an orgasm so I cannot be sure if the effects I feel(if related to inositol at all) will occur after a single dose. Also I've been taking multiple doses throughout the day so the timing of the dose could easily be a factor.

Thanks again for taking the time to give it a shot.


----------



## pjmc (Jan 11, 2006)

Any kind of increase in serotonin levels (which inositol is supposed to perform) will cause a drop in sex drive since it has a suppressing effect on sexuality/orgasms.

This is also seen in people who take anti-depressant medications (such as SSRIs).

The reason for this I'm not quite sure of, although I read somewhere that serotonin acts against dopamine, dopamine increases the sexual urge.

You may think about supplementing with something to increase your dopamine levels at the same time (no guarantees here however).

Do a google search on serotonin and sexuality.


----------



## Broshious (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: re: Inositol Sexual Difficulties*



pjmc said:


> Any kind of increase in serotonin levels (which inositol is supposed to perform) will cause a drop in sex drive since it has a suppressing effect on sexuality/orgasms.
> 
> This is also seen in people who take anti-depressant medications (such as SSRIs).
> 
> ...


I've been on SSRIs and this isn't a drop in sex drive, lack of feeling, or inability to orgasm. This is a strange feeling of having I guess something more solid than semen coming out(this may not be the best depiction of the feeling it's not easy to describe).


----------



## Soul666 (Oct 29, 2006)

I didn't notice anything different or unusual... :stu


----------



## Broshious (Dec 23, 2006)

Soul666 said:


> I didn't notice anything different or unusual... :stu


Nuts. I've noticed it every single time I've orgasmed since I've been taking inositol.


----------

